
Facebook labels some Russian users as ‘interested in treason’ - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/11/facebook-labels-russian-users-as-interested-in-treason
======
duxup
The old joke about searching something and ending up on a list seems
disturbingly real.

What the hell Facebook. I get their reasoning:

>Facebook said the label was intended to only identify historical treason.
“Treason was included as a category, given its historical significance. Given
it’s an illegal activity, we’ve removed it as an interest category,” a
spokesperson said.

But wtf are you thinking?

